
New solar panels that you print out and stick them on your roof - lysp
https://theconversation.com/new-solar-cells-offer-you-the-chance-to-print-out-solar-panels-and-stick-them-on-your-roof-102335
======
tomatotomato37
I'm more excited about the creation of incredibly cheap non-rigid circuitry
over someone using it to tile their roof in inefficent solar panels. You could
use this to do everything from creating solar-powered yard signs that
illuminate at night to embedding RFIC security tags directly into the labels
of a product.

